# Benelli Nova/Ducks Unlimited model



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

What is the difference in model and money value between a Benelli Nova and a Benelli Nova Ducks Unlimited model?


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Nothing- same gun, same value as a shooter.


----------

